
Helping Veterans Transition into the Private Sector - frostmatthew
https://blog.ycombinator.com/helping-veterans-transition-into-the-private-sector-jocko-willink-and-mike-sarraille/
======
ryanmercer
Good episode, and not just because my question was asked heh.

